# and everybody claims cariba are tuff...



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

So I went to the gym an hour ago, came back and my favorite cariba with one eye was laying at the bottom half gone...

Looks to me like red bellies are the mean mother f******. I only have one cariba left out of the 5 I once had.

He is still kicking though...im going to put him in the freezer


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think its the reds 


> 106 gallon tank- 8 reds and 2 caribe all 4 inches


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

well I have tried selling them and no takers...not even offers...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> well I have tried selling them and no takers...not even offers...


No problem , sorry for your loss


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just one eye doesnt help either


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah I know but he was the beast of the tank. He was usually the one to scare off the others...

Looks like I need to go to the pet store tomorrow and see if they will give me store credit for a couple of them before I end up losing my last caribe. Them reds must like the taste of caribe or something....


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> He is still kicking though...im going to put him in the freezer


Still kicking after THAT!?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> He is still kicking though...im going to put him in the freezer


Still kicking after THAT!?








[/quote]

That's what I thought to. Damn man, sorry for the loss(es).


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

10 fish ar 4 inches isnt that much over stocked for a 106 gal tank. and if that was the problem and caribes were meaner then why was it the caribes dieing instead of the reds?

sorry for your loss


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> 10 fish ar 4 inches isnt that much over stocked for a 106 gal tank. and if that was the problem and caribes were meaner then why was it the caribes dieing instead of the reds?
> 
> sorry for your loss


Thats exactly what I was thinking. Oh well...to late now.

I told you guys ole' one eye was a beast. I was thinking about trying to save him in a hospital tank but I highly doubt he could have recovered from that! That would be almost impossible.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

some of his organs are gone. as strong as p's are there was NO chance of recovery this time. sorry for your loss.
wes


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In my experience, no pygo species is more "Badass" than the other.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sucks loosing a member from the pack



> In my experience, no pygo species is more "Badass" than the other.


Ive kept all the pygos species and caribes are the meanest mofo's they kill for fun :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> > In my experience, no pygo species is more "Badass" than the other.
> 
> 
> Ive kept all the pygos species and caribes are the meanest mofo's they kill for fun :nod:


Fish don't kill for fun: they don't know the concept of fun...
How agressive and (inter)active a piranha is is partially determined by whether it's wild-caught or captive-bred, by personal character, and also - something that is overlooked by many - by the care they receive and the environment they live in.
There's no single-most agressive species of piranha, and even if there was one, there's no way a hobbyist could determine which one it would be (lack of knowledge about how to conduct such an experiment, lack of subject matter). That's why your experiences are not the measure for all things piranha, and never will. They are your personal experiences, nothing more, nothing less...

OT: I'm sorry about your loss, sprtslvr785







They really messed that poor guy up


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Looks like he bullied those reds a little too much...and got ganged up on like a mofo. But I think it would have been an interesting experiment to try to save him...Just to see what would happen...You know with Melafix and salt...Water changes...in a hospital tank...ya know...Some picture documentation...and daily updates...It would have made a very interesting thread...and if he came back from that...It would be pinned for sure.

But again...sorry about your loss.









((( J2 )))


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry for the loss. Hope that you find some one to take those reds so that you can keep your last caribe. Best of luck.

Trystan


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

such a shame to lose such a nice looking caribe. Sorry for your loss. Good luck with the last little guy.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Hard to say whether its the Not's or the Nat's, but judging from their character, any piranha eating another one, is certainly no surprise. If I was a piranha, I'd kill every fish in the shoal, just cuz thats how I am.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry for your loss


----------

